# Alocasia Rugosa



## MikeL (Jun 13, 2006)

Anyone know what is the ideal lighting condition for Alocasia Rugosa. The one that I have has been doing well for the past few weeks, sinking some serious roots. Last week I started to notice that one of the leaves was turning yellow. Today, I found the entire plant slumped over. 

The plant is directly below the light source (Home depot clip on with flor. bulb), do you think that it was getting too much light? Should this plant be well shaded? My Alocasia Deweys Revesa seems to be doing well under similar conditions. Thanks..........


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

My experience with this plant is that it does very well in bright terrarium conditions. Outside, it would prefer shaded areas but the light intensity outside is much higher than in the average viv. The yellowing and subsequent dying of the older bottom leaves is normal and happens to all the Alocasia I've ever kept. The slumping however seems a bit odd. Is the substrate really really wet? Is the plant turning brown at all? Can you post a pic?


----------



## MikeL (Jun 13, 2006)

It was the very highest leaf that yellowed. It was closest to the light. Temp in the tank is averaging 77 degrees at 94% humidity. The soil is moist but not soggy and is made up of orchid bark and peat. 

When I found it sagging over, it looked like the stems had started turning yellow also. 

I pulled it out last night and have it in a temp sterilite container. When I took it out, it had rooted extensively in the short time it was in there; the roots were over 6". Ill try and get a picture tonight and post it. 

Thanks Antone, 

MikeL


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Mine had a leaf turn yellow, but it was a bottom one like Antone said. I'd think it is in soil that is too damp.


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

I dont think it was the soil being too damp. My Rugosa has sent atleast 6 roots down into the water beneath the false bottom and is doing very well.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Rambo67 said:


> I dont think it was the soil being too damp. My Rugosa has sent atleast 6 roots down into the water beneath the false bottom and is doing very well.


It did that on its own, thats different. If you were to plant it in the water like that, it would surely die. I know what you're thinking though but its not exactly the same.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

Alocasias are VERY susceptible to rot. You MUST LET THEM DRY between waterings or they will slump over dead, almost immediately. I let mine dry to the point that wu-ith another plant you would worry and then I water them with a turkey baster.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

In my experience, Alocasias can be a little tricky in the terrarium, depending on what substrate you use, and how much it is broken down. They hate being overwatered, as they can easily waterlog and rot, but they really despise drying out. So, the question is, how can you easily find the happy medium? 

Well, the real cause of waterlogged plants is that the roots are not getting enough air (yes, roots need air, which is why Antone's comment about a plant forming roots that go down farther is different from putting the whole root system under water—the top roots in the first example can give the air exchange needed, while the second example just suffocates and rots). Drowning your plants in a terrarium is likely a result of one of two things: (1) either you have the water table in your terrarium too high, or (2) you substrate is not coarse enough for an air-loving plant like this. 

Yes, you can get by with a largely coir dust or peat or sphagnum-based media/substrate if you properly regulate the moisture content, but it is far easier to do if you have a more airy mix that either has a decent amount of fir bark or coco husk chips, or some other component that will allow for voids between the particles (which allows the media to be moist while still maintaining a high amount of oxygen). If you have ample voids, you can keep the substrate evenly moist. If you don't, you have to do as Leecey does, and let it get nearly dry before you water it. Then, when you water it, you are actually pushing air through the soil that gets to the roots.

In my experience, the larger chunk substrate really helps with these guys.


----------



## MikeL (Jun 13, 2006)

Well it definately is too wet in there for alocasias (even though its not soaking). Leecy hit it on the head with the rot comment. After I pulled the rugosa I noticed that my dewys reversa was starting to droop. I figured I better pull it right away and when i pulled it out the bottom of the main stalk was total mush. I've got it re-potted in some drier soil but its looking pretty bad. 

The lesson learned here for me was that my substate mix has too much peat and spagum in it and it holds too much water. next time I'll use a chunkier material like Homer suggests. The good news is that so far the peperomias are doing good. 

anyone have any suggestions for plants that like their 'feet wet'?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

MikeL said:


> ...anyone have any suggestions for plants that like their 'feet wet'?


You could try some of the aquatic plants like Cryptocoryne or Anubias. I've had good luck with Heart Fern in soaking wet feet conditions. I've heard Asplenium scolopendrium does well with wet feet. You could even put pothos cuttings there and they would root and grow well with the wet feet.


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Sep 23, 2011)

Try a miniature variety of peace lily. Mine seems to love soaking wet conditions. As for Asplenium ferns, I had an Asplenium nidus growing with the "root ball" having been washed off and submerged underwater. It thrived (and quickly outgrew the terrarium).


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)




----------

